
The Infocom Cabinet: Binders and Folders of Infocom - ingve
https://archive.org/details/infocomcabinet
======
crb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10619956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10619956)

------
pmoriarty

        >touch pad
    
        $    The Nutrimat makes an instant but highly detailed examiniation
        of your taste buds, a spectroscopic analysis of your metabolism
        and sends tiny experimental signals down your neural pathways
        to see what you like.
    
        A cupful of Advanced Tea Substitute appears in the dispensing slot.
    
        >take cup
    
        $    Taken
    
        >drink tea substitute.
    
        $    It tastes almost, but not quite, entirely unlike tea.
        It's absolutely disgusting.  The Nutrimate says "Share and Enjoy".

------
forgottenacc56
Does this have a mirroring policy?

